# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Сканер без сканера

## Sanych

Постоянно приходиться помогать сыну с переводами английского. Задания становятся всё сложнее, а тексты всё объёмнее. Набирать латинский текст руками уже не простая задача. А сканера нет и не предвидиться. И вот задался я извечным вопросом - Что делать?

Итак. Берём фотоаппарат цифровой. Возможно подойдёт камера с мобильника, я не пробовал. Но желательно конечно с хорошим разрешением. 

Фотографируем нужный текст. Главное когда будете фотографировать, хорошо распрямите лист, что бы не было дуги. Иначе при скане могут возникнуть проблемы. Вот мой пример.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Дальше 2 варианта. Но оба варианта привязаны к Microsoft Office
*
1)* *Microsoft Office OneNote*. 
Этот вариант мне понравился больше чем второй. Открываем наше фото в Microsoft Office OneNote или просто открываем Microsoft Office OneNote и перетягиваем туда наше фото. Жмём правой кнопкой на вставленном изображении и выбираем - "Копировать текст из рисунка". 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Почему-то у меня когда жмёш первый раз это поле не активно, а со второго всё ОК. Вот и всё. Текст у вас в буфере обмена. Вставляем в переводчик или текстовый редактор и работаем с текстом. Просто и быстро.

*2)* *Microsoft Office Document Imaging*. 
Для работы с этой программой надо с помощью любого просмотрщика изображений, например Paint сохранить фото как изображение с расширением .tiff С этим форматом Microsoft Office Document Imaging будет работать как с текстом. Открываем фото через Microsoft Office Document Imaging, вверху выбираем - Сервис - Параметры. Там указываем язык распозноваемого текста. Жмём ОК. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Опять же - Сервис - Распознать текст. Произойдёт распознавание. Дальше мышкой просто выделяем весь текст. Правой кнопкой мыши на выделенном - Копировать. Текст в буфере обмена. Вставляем в переводчик или текстовый редактор и работаем с текстом.

Вот и всё. Удачи

----------


## Asteriks

Двоечники. Берёшь сканер - мозг, значит, загружаешь по полной английскими словами (папа в это время отдыхает), смотришь в текст и видишь его на русском языке. А лучше сразу образы видеть. Слова учите. И забудьте про сканер. А то через год будете pain в Жодино вызывать. И неплохо бы пару колов получить, иногда помогает. Я не шучу. Забудьте о сканере. С таких-то лет...
Что касается такого "сканера", то в принципе вещь нужная, в случае если задачку надо было переписать с доски, а ребёнок не успел, или кусок лекции не дописал. На мобилу заснял, дома на комп скинул - имеешь! Радуешься.

----------


## Akasey

а можно проще, фокаеш и открываеш ФайнРидером или чем там сканируете? и всё, скопировал и перевёл

----------


## Sanych

Так в том то и дело, что файн ридер обычно стоит у тех, у кого есть сканер. А Майкрософт оффис есть почти у всех.




> Что касается такого "сканера", то в принципе вещь нужная, в случае если задачку надо было переписать с доски, а ребёнок не успел, или кусок лекции не дописал. На мобилу заснял, дома на комп скинул - имеешь! Радуешься.


А почему бы и нет. Очень даже толковая идея. Не будеш же со сканером везде ходить. А так и расписание можно снять, и афишу и ещё кучу чего.

----------


## Marusja

а еще если нет фотика, а только мобльник со слабенькой камерой, то можно взять линзу во такого типа - l)-(короче выпулую с одной стороны), приложить к камере мобильника и о чудо,.... иногда даже лучше чем на фотик(зависит от линзы)

----------


## Pasha_49

Файнридер 9 сильне по распознанию, и больше шрифтов держит.

----------


## zaraki

класс, надо с линзой попробовать, ибо действительно на мобилке камера слабовата для этих целей - слишком расплывчато по краям выходит

----------


## Sanych

Я теперь делаю по другому немного. Фоткаю фотиком цифровым и загоняю фото в ABBYY FineReader 10 Corporate Edition. Он сам грамотно переводит фото в текст и распознает хорошо.

----------

